# 2021 Indoor Cages.....add your photo!



## Blue eyes

Each year we start a new thread to show off our rabbit cages. Not only is it fun to see everyone's cages, it is also useful for new bunny owners.

Whether you've made a cage out of cube grids, exercise pen, xl dog crate, old furniture or any combination, we'd love to see it! (there is a separate thread for outdoor cages here: Outdoor Cages... post your photo )


_ As always, let's avoid discussion as much as possible. 

  Please keep compliments to emojis in the "like" section of a post._

*We want this thread to be full of photos!*

* So let's see your cages!!!!*​


*A WORD ABOUT CAGE SIZES*

"Proper" or "recommended" cage size can be a touchy topic. However I believe all can agree that bigger is always better.

There are v_arying recommendations by different groups _so I will include a few here to give a general feel for some of those recommendations. The sources will be included as well. Generally, these are for indoor house rabbits. The information is included in the spirit of providing the best we can for our bunny companions.

_Bigger is better! A rabbit's home should be at least 4-6 times the size of your bunny when he's entirely stretched out - more if he is confined for a large amount of the day. Enclosure sizes also should be decided in conjunction with the amount of exercise time and space the rabbit has. One guideline to go by is at least 8 square feet of enclosure space *combined with at least 24 square feet of exercise spac*e, for 1-2 rabbits, in which the rabbit(s) can run and play at least 5 hours per day._
Housing | House Rabbit Society (House Rabbit Society)


_A rabbit needs at least *four hours* per day of running time inside the house or in a fenced yard, supervised by a human to prevent attack by predators. Our house rabbits are often never caged, but* if *you find it necessary to keep your rabbit confined while you are away, then be sure the cage is *at least 3' x 4' on the floor* dimensions, and at least 2' high, so the rabbit can comfortably stand on her haunches to look around. Large breeds (more than 6 lbs.) need an even larger hutch to be comfortable and healthy._
Rabbits: Why an Indoor Bunny? (by Dana M. Krempels, Ph.D.)


_Our recommendations are based on research, where it exists. One thing that all welfare organisations agree on is that __A Hutch Is Not Enough.__ We recommend a minimum area of 10ft x 6ft x 3ft high (3m x 2m x 1m) for a pair of average sized rabbits, regardless if they live indoors or outside._
Housing (Rabbit Welfare Assoc Fund)


----------



## Madelyn L.

Ok, I suppose I’ll start! My bun free roams and uses the pen as his home base.


----------



## ArtistChibi

As evident by my bathroom door, he can get under it. The doors are not the right size, so I use his hidey box and CC grid to block the gaps to my closet.


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

Harvey’s bedroom, den, and art gallery!


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Theo is "temporarily" inside, but who knows if he will ever move back into our shed. Right now, he is free-roaming in my room 24/7 but he has a simple home base. Here is a picture of his home base, his toy basket, and his bed.


----------



## SirLawrence

Here's the view of Sir Lawrence and Lucas's room when I'm not home. When I'm home, they free-roam throughout the house (which apparently requires a lot of sleeping under the coffee table). 

Lawrence has the large "custom-built" pen, and Lucas has the double-large-dog-crate-joined-together. As I've said in other posts, they love their homes, and will often choose to stay, even when the house is open to them. Lawrence used to have the whole room, but when Lucas came home, they did not get along well enough to be left together unsupervised. They LOVE being neighbors, though! I should mention that this room has its own heater and air conditioning, as they both seem to prefer it a little cooler than I prefer. The pic is from my "security" (rabbit-spying) camera, so sorry for the weird view! Both have jute-fiber rugs, but as you can see, they like some bare floor to lay on sometimes!


----------



## Hoppybunn

Scotty s castle


----------



## NYAngela

Snowflake’s pen. We change up his hanging toys, these are footballs but now I have some Easter themed ones


----------



## Margielou

We are building a new home, these are my temporary cages i built for my 4 buns. They all get free roaming time.


----------



## peanutdabunny

ArtistChibi said:


> View attachment 53566
> View attachment 53564
> View attachment 53565
> View attachment 53569
> View attachment 53568
> View attachment 53567
> 
> As evident by my bathroom door, he can get under it. The doors are not the right size, so I use his hidey box and CC grid to block the gaps to my closet.


Do you think that birch table is worth the money?


----------



## ArtistChibi

peanutdabunny said:


> Do you think that birch table is worth the money?


Yes. Very much so.


----------



## ArtistChibi

I've made a couple changes to Shen's area, by converting the shelf above his bed to a sleepy shelf, added his pillow bed, bought him a hidey house from Ross and put it under his shelf, and moved his other bed with bio-degradible material to the shelf near my bathroom where my blackout curtain doubles as safety and escape.


----------



## Madelyn L.

ArtistChibi said:


> I've made a couple changes to Shen's area, by converting the shelf above his bed to a sleepy shelf, added his pillow bed, bought him a hidey house from Ross and put it under his shelf, and moved his other bed with bio-degradible material to the shelf near my bathroom where my blackout curtain doubles as safety and escape.
> View attachment 53779
> 
> View attachment 53780
> 
> View attachment 53781
> 
> View attachment 53782
> 
> View attachment 53783


That looks nice!


----------



## Blue eyes

Reminder....

 _As always, let's avoid discussion as much as possible. _

 _ *Please keep compliments to emojis in the "like" section of a post**.*_​


----------



## Katie94

Garage converted to bunny living space.
*Disclaimer* my pen is not very high but they have never jumped out yet!


----------



## Katie94

Our upstairs spare room is also adapted for our other two bunnies. The cage door is left open during the day.


----------



## Robbiemybunny

Robbies home base currently!


----------



## John Wick

This is a "home base" indoor cage, so it is never closed and is primarily the favorite sleeping/napping place.


----------



## Catlyn

Storm has moved back to the cottage without me(i'll be joining them next weekend) and sadly without Lümi(technically he arrived there earlier, but to his underground resting spot). As he's just moved, his garden-fence enclosure is so barren it hurts me. Only containing his toilet&hay (also fresh forage and sticks which he instantly devours whole) and a water bowl and a rug, it's way too empty. If i go home tomorrow, i'll definetly do something about it. The first thing in my mind is converting an old laundry box to a tunnel/hideyhouse of his. At least he'll be having that 3mx1m area all to himself, for better or for worse. Dad said he's in the process of cleaning up rest of the room so it could be safer for the "grumpy old man" to hop around.


----------



## Robbiemybunny

Catlyn said:


> Storm has moved back to the cottage without me(i'll be joining them next weekend) and sadly without Lümi(technically he arrived there earlier, but to his underground resting spot). As he's just moved, his garden-fence enclosure is so barren it hurts me. Only containing his toilet&hay (also fresh forage and sticks which he instantly devours whole) and a water bowl and a rug, it's way too empty. If i go home tomorrow, i'll definetly do something about it. The first thing in my mind is converting an old laundry box to a tunnel/hideyhouse of his. At least he'll be having that 3mx1m area all to himself, for better or for worse. Dad said he's in the process of cleaning up rest of the room so it could be safer for the "grumpy old man" to hop around.View attachment 55323
> View attachment 55324


Wow! That's a big pen!


----------



## peanutdabunny

More information with all the names of the products here
I hope this set up is good!


----------



## Lavie

Build a pen for my bun, Lavie. I’ve placed a baby cam inside to check on her eating and sleeping habit. Read that they like to sleep on flat surface hence the tile. Also read that it’s not ideal for rabbit to move around on slippery surfaces hence the baby mat.


----------



## WhiteBunnyEcho

Ok, Here are Echo & Zola’s pen and Gemini & Romeo’s pen. I blocked off the vent and carpet in Romeo and Gemini’s pen so it looks a little funny . Echo & Zolas hay and litter box is in the white cube thing btw. And the Yucca Cane (plant) is not accessible to them


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Separation panel for my two n/male elder boys.


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Xpen panels are easily unclamped so DotsNSpotr can roam other areas of the house.


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Barkee's private bedroom space.


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Found a spot to lounge,


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Stay hidden, I see the camera.


----------



## beachpaws

Daisy & Masie


----------



## odyssey~

Odyssey's setup. 2'x4' amazonbasics cage attached to 3'x5' nic pen. door to the amazon cage is never closed, and she gets 12 hours+ of time either in an extended, larger pen or free roaming the house. it's looking a little bare as she's just moved to this pen recently but i hope to add more soon!


----------



## Dandy&Tuli4693

I have two bunnys but one just got fixed so he's in a confined pen

My other bunny is freerome but this is her home base:


----------



## odyssey~

Redid Odyssey's pen a little bit so I thought I'd post again  2'x4' amazonbasics cage attached to 3'x5' nic pen. door to the amazon cage is never closed, and she gets 12 hours+ of time either in an extended, larger pen or free roaming the house. If you'd like more detail on what's in her pen or want to give constructive critism I linked that topic.
Cage tour video- 
Constructive critscm topic- constructive critism of Odyssey's cage please! 
Planning to redo it once again soon and have a more naturalistic vibe.


----------



## FlopsyBunnies4

The three girls' pens are 3'x6' and Stormy's pen is 2'x6' (he gets roam of the bunny room during the day). The girls also get daily exercise as well.


----------



## DonnaHarvey

I recycled the baby pen I used for my daughter when she was younger  we have only had Hopper for about a month—he was rehomed and is about 3 years old


----------



## beachpaws

This is their night cage. They LOVE all of the levels.


----------



## Blue eyes

^ Just a reminder for those using cube grids for cages. The connectors that come with them should be reinforced (or replaced) with zip ties. Those connectors are prone to pop off ...especially if bunny decides to push on them.


----------



## EdwardV

This our Dwarf rabbit Lola's home and play area. In the process of adopting a 2nd rabbit.


----------



## odyssey~

halloween setup


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

My boys cages


----------



## Cinn-a-bun

All these cages are so cute.
Cinnabun doesn't have a cage or xpen. She has a place for her litter box, food, water, and hay. She free roam 24/7.


----------



## Tms

Cinn-a-bun said:


> All these cages are so cute.
> Cinnabun doesn't have a cage or xpen. She has a place for her litter box, food, water, and hay. She free roam 24/7.



same with my two, just a place for litterbox and water then all their toys and boxes etc are scattered around our flat!


----------



## sgaowens

This is Oreo’s pen for now. We are expanding it some more but, the additional panels are on back order and we have no idea when we will get them. For now this works. At night we cover the top with a sheet so she can have a dimmer environment. I have replaced her bowls with stoneware bowls and she has a tunnel now. She also has a hay bag now and likes it more than the little box I had before.


----------



## NYAngela

We splurged and bought Snowflake a Clearly Loved Pets pen for his 1st birthday


----------



## WhiteBunnyEcho

Wanted to share Romeo, Gemini, Echo, & Zola’s pen. I finally bonded the two “couples” together a few months ago and just decided to decorate for Christmas.


----------



## Babbybunny

Tms said:


> same with my two, just a place for litterbox and water then all their toys and boxes etc are scattered around our flat!


 Wish I could let mine free roam but they chew up everything


----------



## Blue eyes

Babbybunny said:


> Wish I could let mine free roam but they chew up everything



Remember to keep this thread full of photos. I'll attach a nice indoor setup (not mine) in that spirit.

@Babbybunny , free roam doesn't have to mean the rabbit gets run of the full home. It can be limited to just one room, (or to a room and a hallway, or a couple of rooms). Almost all rabbits chew up everything. This is why it is important to bunny proof whatever area the rabbit is allowed to be. You can do a forum search for more info on_ bunny proofing_, OR start a new thread about it.

If bunny's exercise time has to be limited to a few hours per day, try to provide a roomy enclosure no smaller than the photo below.


----------



## Cinn-a-bun

Cinnabun doesn't have a cage or xpen. She just has a base home for food, water and litter. She roams the whole house. 24/7.


----------



## odyssey~

Redid Odyssey's pen for Christmas last week and I forgot to post this until now!


Here's the tour


----------



## Cinn-a-bun

odyssey~ said:


> Redid Odyssey's pen for Christmas last week and I forgot to post this until now!
> View attachment 58667
> 
> Here's the tour



Nice, are there presents for your Bun?


----------



## Blue eyes

odyssey~ said:


> Redid Odyssey's pen for Christmas last week and I forgot to post this until now!
> View attachment 58667
> 
> Here's the tour




Please put a warning on your youtube site that this setup would not work for _most_ rabbits. Most rabbits would likely use that upper shelf to hop right over the wall and escape.

The Christmas decor is really cute! I just wouldn't want potential or current bunny owners to think that their rabbit can't easily hop over that height.


----------



## Barbara

NYAngela said:


> We splurged and bought Snowflake a Clearly Loved Pets pen for his 1st birthday View attachment 58040


That's really nice.


----------



## odyssey~

Cinn-a-bun said:


> Nice, are there presents for your Bun?


Yup! We've a few underneath the tree 


Blue eyes said:


> Please put a warning on your youtube site that this setup would not work for _most_ rabbits. Most rabbits would likely use that upper shelf to hop right over the wall and escape.
> 
> The Christmas decor is really cute! I just wouldn't want potential or current bunny owners to think that their rabbit can't easily hop over that height.


Yea, I've said that in other videos and I think I mentioned in the video that the top was off for the recording, Odyssey jumps out immediately if we take off the top xD Should've mentioned it in my post too, whoops!


----------



## PeanutsPlace

This cage is 7 by 7 feet! So 49 square feet! there is a tarp under ir so if they pee it doesn’t damage the carpet, and there is a sheet on top which are very easy to sweep the hay of off! We like to “rotate” the toys in the cage, for example I might switch the castle for a willow tent. so on and so forth. They have a lot of toys that they can choose from, and I hope you guys like it! 
Hides!


• Toki Hut Castle - 82.00 (freeship) 
bendy bridge
Willow Tent
tunnel haven
• MiniCamp Cat Size Tent- 92.00+ (no freeship) 
• Easter Camper is from Target (not available)*
• Cat house is from home goods (not available)*
• LittleBeastTreats Bendable tunnel - 16.99 (no freeship)
• Oxbow Timothy Tunnel - ranges in price
• Beds!
• BlossomandPoppy Boho Bunny Bed (Ikea bed)- $65.00 (freeship)
• Bunnies with Aloha Bunny Bedding - $36 (freeship)
• Bunnies with Aloha hop and flop - not available
• ShopCreationsByKiwi Cage liner+hay bag+PeePad - $60 (freeship)
• ShopCreationsByKiwi Mystery Mini Peepads - $20.00 (freeship)
• Bunny Hammock Cooperstudios
• (Christmas) Foraging Mat - Tokihut
• Toys!
• FuzBunBoutique Toy Bundle - $25.00 (freeship)
• ThisHBS Rattle - $6.00 (nofreeship)
• TimberValleyRabbits- Foraging Willow Ball - $8 (nofreeship)
• Woven Mat
• Timmothy Carrot - $3.59
• Timmothy Twists - $1.99
• Rattle - 2.99
• FuzBunBoutique Vine forage ball
• Mushie Stacking Cups - 14.99
SmallPetSelect Wonder Table -$79.99
• Stary Night Balsa Fling - 8.25 (nofreeship)
• Balsa Wood Blocks - $4.00 (no freeship)
• FloppyBuntique Rainbow Balsa Fling
• Balsa Blocks
•Treat Ball- $9.95
• 5andbelow Cat Tunnel - $5.00
• Other!
• 5andBelow Travel Bowl - $3.00
• Furplast 160 Cage - $139.99
• Water And Food Bowl - $8.95
• Litter For Litter Box Horse Stall Bedding - $6.29
• Critical Care
• water jug-home goods
measures - home goods
• Things from dollar tree
• Scrub brush (both variants
• Baby Wipes
• Lint rollers
• dustpan
• broom
• DIY
• My treats
• Dig box
• Charcole glad peepads- PeePads I use
• Air Purifier
(I get treat hay from PetSmart)
• I hope this helped you all! I most likely forgot things haha


----------

